# Am I missing something (LeChamp geometry)



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok, so I am in the market for my 2nd Motobecane... I hope

I am 6'3" with a long cycling inseam. I currently ride a 64cm Fantom Cross... I have used this bike for EVERYTHING. Century, time trials, triathlon, club rides, (fast) gravel road rides, and of course cyclocross...

I am looking for a dedicated road whip next. I currently ride the 64cm with a 110 8* stem flipped up. I have about 10cm drop seat/bars.

I do need a little bit shorter top tube or stem because most of my length comes from my legs, but this still puts me on the tallest LeChampion or Century.

I am surprised because for 'endurance' geometries, they are still more aggresive than my cross bike, and similar in geometry to some 'big manufactureres' race geometries.

Examples citing stack and reach:

Motobecane Fantom 64 Stack: 621 Reach 408
Le Champion/Century 61 Stack: 616 Reach 409
Immortal 62 Stack 598 Reach 407
Spec. Allez 61 Stack 644 Reach 396
Spec Roubaix 61 Stack 656 Reach 393
China bike FM028 Stack 627 Reach 395

If i am missing something here, please let me know. I think it is the ability to discern information for ourselves that makes us MOTO owners able to be successful on our 'internet sized bikes' that everyone else thinks is so impossible.

I really would like to try the LeChampion or Century (nearly exact geometries within 2mm, i have emailed BD for any tangible differences). But am not willing when i already know what geometry works for me, and what i need to change on my next bike (shorter reach bars and 90mm stem make my Fantom VERY comfy with 8* stem flipped up)


----------

